# Smashburger Car Meet



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Slideshows - Casey Lee Des Jardin Photography

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smash-Burger-Car-Meet/228161057223096


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonic Meet and Greet (955 East Bitters Road San Antonio, TX 78216), starts at 7:30pm to 9:00pm. Then Wal-Mart after meet has been chosen at N 281 & 1604 for the cruise-in from Sonic on Friday.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smash-Car-Meet/228161057223096


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Smash is hosting a meet at 7110 FM 78 # 109, San Antonio, TX 78244 next to Subway at 7:30-10m this Friday. All makes and models welcomed!

Check us out on Facebook; https://www.facebook.com/Smash.Car.Meet


----------

